
Wanted: More science and math teachers in the US - toni
http://www.csmonitor.com/2008/1229/p02s01-usgn.html
======
vparikh
I would love to teach - I have a B.S. in Computer Science and I have 20+ years
working R&D in the tech industry. I approached our local school board to see
if they could use my services (free of charge) to teach programming/technical
skills in their new computer lab. I was told to basically come back after I
had a MS in teaching. The very next day, I picked up the local paper which
complained that they couldn't find any qualified teachers. The problem is not
that they can't find qualified candidates, its their outdated qualifications
that are a letting down our children

